

Pocket Programming: Learning New Skills Anywhere - rudenoise
http://www.joelhughes.co.uk/blog/2009/06/pocket-programming-learning-new-skills-anywhere/

======
bdfh42
Grab a copy of "The little Schemer" (Daniel P Friedman and Matthias Felleisen)
and a pencil and you can skip the phone and the notebook - oh and learn scheme
of course.

Travel light but make sure you travel.

------
pxlpshr
If I was a programmer I would probably pickup a Dell Netbook, install OSX on
it, and use that as my learning tool. I appreciate your objective, but I think
that calculator is a step backward. Maybe since I'm not a programmer, I'm
missing something.

~~~
hypermatt
It was a smartphone ... did you even read the text

~~~
pxlpshr
lol, I did read---skim it but I guess I just mentally correlated that picture
with the old Ti-8X calculators that people (and me) use to program on. My bad,
it's Friday. :)

------
rudenoise
On a random off-shoot: is there something analogue (e.g. an abacus) that can
be used for logic games or calculations that would fit in a pocket (and
require no electricity)?

~~~
J_McQuade
A few scraps of paper and a pencil! There are countless books of logic puzzles
around, or you could just brush up on your maths and prove a simple lemma or
two, if that's your cup of tea.

------
mmphosis
I'd like to learn new hardware skills and build a better pocket computer.

